# For th' burds



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Just framed this small 9x12. I like the crackle finish! Haven't done such for decades & never so small. Elmer's makes a good crackle & its cheap & easy.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Cool. You are always busy doing interesting stuff.


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

The apartment for the little birds looks prima!

Ernst


----------



## soperfect paint (Aug 26, 2015)

Great job you have done.I like it.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Terrific work.. *WHERE *did I get the idea that you were a male Sorin? Nice to put a face to a name


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Must be the testosterone, Bush... I resemble an old wrestler to the point where 3 times people stopped me for my autograph back in the 80s/90s. The lady holding the pic is my wife. About as close as I get to my female side.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

ooopsy.... blushing


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Ha... Just don't try flirting.


----------

